# Can teething cause more accidents?



## Sambow (Jul 25, 2016)

So my little pup is now 18 weeks old, and full on teething, she has lost about 10 teeth that I can see now. But recently we started noticing she asks (bells at the door) to go out to pee more frequently (about every hour), and last week she had peed a couple times in the kitchen, prior to this she had hardly any accidents whatsoever. Also, the last 4 work days (when she is alone from 8-12 and 12:30-4) so has peed in her crate in the afternoon, which she had not been doing for a long time. I am starting to wonder if these accidents are associated with teething? and maybe her mouth is hurting her so she wakes up while in the crate and can't help but pee? I worry that maybe its a UTI, but sunday night and tuesday night she slept through the night, and in her morning crate time during the work days she has no accidents. does anyone have any advice?

side note....we are in the snow zone and now have about 2 feet of snow, so we played hard in it yesterday to tire her out!! this is her first big snow experience and she loves it! last night we got a bunch of snow so now it is up to her chest!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Puppies love snow! 

I'm not so sure teething is the cause, but definitely coincidence. I think most dog owners relax a bit as puppyhood and potty training advance. Accidents are often "dang, I should have let her out" rather than lapses by the puppy. At least that was my recent experience. Bagheera wasn't let out immediately when I got home, I think someone else was there before me and I assumed he had been already let out. He ate supper but about 90% though his dish, he started - leaking. And left a long winding curly pee trail all the way across the living room. He went outside and peed like a firehose. 

I think a lot too is due to boredom. They want to go outside not to pee but more to explore, to find new scents on the ground and in the breeze. It's just part of growing up and desiring to know more about their world.

Just my two cents.


----------

